# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  کد JavaScript بدست آوردن IP

## DelphiFriend

سلام دوستان
من تخصصم JavaScript نیست ولی خیلی فوری به یه کد جاوا برای بدست آوردن IP نیاز دارم ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.

----------


## امید امرایی

شما با جاوا اسکریپت سمت سرور کار می کنید یا سمت کلاینت ؟

----------


## DelphiFriend

سمت کلاینت

----------


## aminghaderi

خوب چی شد؟؟؟
حالا شما درباره سمت سرور هم راهنمایی کنید ، اتفاقی نمی افته و شاید بدرد بخوره؟؟ :چشمک:

----------


## امیـرحسین

بدست آوردن آی پی در سمت سرور به زبان برنامه نویسی سمت سرور بستگی داره. مثلا با PHP یه جوره و با JAVA و بقیه یه جور دیگه.
من الان سرچ کردم دیدم سایت jsonip آی پی رو توسط JSONP میده و میشه بدون نیاز به کدنویسی سمت سرور گرفتش. به این شکل:
<script>
// callback function
function getip(json){
  alert(json.ip) // alerts the ip address
}
</script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://jsonip.appspot.com/?callback=getip"> </script>
این موضوع رو در jsonip, retrieve the client's IP address via JSONP کامل توضیح داده.
فقط یک مشکل وجود داره و اون اینکه این سایت jsonip توسط گوگل هاست شده و گوگل هم آی پی ایران رو راه نمیده! یعنی این کد روی یک هاست غیرایرانی کار می کنه.

----------

